# UAE Average salaries: translator



## samara

Hello,

I applied for a government technical translator position in the Abu Dhabi; they have asked me to state a salary proposal. I don't have an idea about what I should ask for:

-I have a US Master degree, plus few years' experience in other domains.
I do not have a formal experience in the domain

- They will provide accomodation, air tickets, salary free tax (I am not sure about health insurance)

Thanks!I hope I receive answers!


----------



## ashfaq

gov job pay good money, as far as i know


----------

